# 1970s CBS masterworks



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I have an acoustic guitar that I don't really know much about... and maybe someone here on the forum can give me a hand. 

It is an early 1970's (I was told 1972, but I dont think I have anyway of proving that), model is MWG550. I am interested in the history of this brand, I know we are not supposed to ask prices... but is this guitar worth anything? or should I just use it as a "campfire" guitar lol


thanks in advance


----------

